# mein erstes Applet.... (wie anzeigen in Konsole, wo ist jar)



## gizmo771 (19. Jun 2004)

Hallo allseits!

Ich versuche ein JApplet (unter Windows XP) ans laufen zu bringen, und habe dazu ein paar ganz grundlegende Fragen:

Wenn ich mein HTML-Dokument aufrufe (Doppelklick darauf reicht doch, oder?), dann erscheint (wie zu erwarten) nur das bekannte rote Kreuz. Ich würde jetzt ganz gerne sehen, was das Problem ist, aber ich kann die "Java Sun Konsole" unter Extras nicht aufrufen. Das wäre doch der richtige Ort um zu gucken, was passiert ist, oder? Und woran könnte es liegen, daß das nicht funktioniert? Alternativ: wie kann ich das sonst noch verfolgen?

Eine mögliche Fehlerquelle habe ich auch schon ausgemacht: ich habe meine Dateien in ein ace-archive gepackt und das auch angegeben:


```
<APPLET ARCHIVE="vierGewinnt.ace" CODE="vierGewinntSurface.class" WIDTH="600" HEIGHT="560">
```

Kann man das so mit einem ace-Archiv machen? Ich habe leider keine Möglichkeit gefunden das in ein jar-Archive zu packen. Wie geht das unter XP? Oder gibt es unter WinAce eine Option dafür?

Wäre nett, wenn mir jmd. weiterhelfen könnte. Werden aber bestimmt nicht die letzten Fragen gewesen sein :roll: 

Danke im Vorraus,
Gizmo771


----------



## Roar (19. Jun 2004)

unter windows in der systemsteuerung gibts ein feld mit dem namen java. bei doppelklick kannst du da deine einstellungen machen. Bei Java 1.5 ist das unter Erweitert->Java Konsole. da kann man selektieren java konsole einblenden und so. wenn dann ein applet gestartet wird sollte die java console im systray erscheinen.

schau doch mal was in der statusleiste steht? ein rotes kreuz in der ecke weist auf einen fehler hin. wahrscheinlich wurden die klassen nicht gefunden. überprüf mal die pfade.

vielleicht hängt es auch mit deiner ace datei zusammen. java klassen sind immer in jar dateien. du musst sie also in eine jar datei packen. das geht mit dem tool jar.exe im SDK. oder du lädst dir ein entsprechendes toll herunter, ich mach das immer mit JarWizard von www.sortamusic.com ( sorry, Eagle, wenn du fertig bist benutz ich auch dein tool  ). das is sehr gut und man braucht keine 10 zeilen langen konsolenangaben zu machen.

gruß


----------



## gizmo771 (19. Jun 2004)

besten Dank für die Hilfe. Habe das schöne tool runtergeladen. Die Lösung des Problems war allerdings eine andere: Irgendso ein DAU hat den Ordner der JavaRE verschoben  :noe: - dumm nur, daß ich der einzige Benutzer des Computers bin...


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Jun 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> vielleicht hängt es auch mit deiner ace datei zusammen. java klassen sind immer in jar dateien.


Sorry Roar, diesmal darf *ich dich* (sonst du mich) berichtigen.  
Es ist durchaus erlaubt, und es funktioniert auch, wenn Java-Klassen in einem zip-File gespeichert werden und dem *archive*-Attribut des Applet-Tags das zip-File übergeben wird. Das jar-Format ist mit dem zip-Format voll kompatibel. Deshalb kann ein jar-File auch mit einem Pack-Programm hergestellt werden, welches nur zip-Dateien ausgibt. Nach der Erstellung kann es einfach in .jar umbenannt werden.

@gizmo771
Ich weiß nicht in wie fern das ace-Format mit dem zip-Format kompatibel ist. Sollte es nicht so sein, wird ein Applet, welches in einer .ace-Datei gespeichert wurde, wohl nicht im Browser lauffähig sein.
Ich habe entsprechnde Tests mit WinRAR durchgeführt, die allesamt negativ verliefen. Weder der IE noch Opera waren in der Lage, ein im rar-Format gespeichertes Applet auszuführen.

Dennoch gebe ich Roar recht. Um maximale Kompatibilität zu erreichen, sollte für die Speicherung bzw. Sammlung von Klassen für Applets nur das jar-Format verwendet werden.


----------



## Roar (20. Jun 2004)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Roar hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, gut, dass jar und zip kompatibel sind wusste ich, aber java programme werden halt in jars gespeichert. aber in ace archiven sicher nicht  :?  :?


----------



## gizmo771 (21. Jun 2004)

alles nachdem ich das Problem gelöst habe, funzt alles prima. Auch mit den .ace-Archiven ist das bei mir keinProblem. Da ich aber nicht weiß, ob das auf allen Systemen läuft habe ich das jetzt aber auh alles mit .jar gemacht.

Nochmal besten Dank!


----------

